# twitter app?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I recently stopped using tweetdeck as it was giving me issues on my 3gs and am trying to find another app which do you prefer and is there a reason? thx for any advice


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just use the official twitter app on my iPad and iPhone.  I don't tweet though, I just use it to follow some sports writers and other reporters as an easy way to keep up with news.  So I can't speak to how the interface is for sending tweets.


----------



## rehmana (Dec 29, 2011)

Its funny - I've always been in IT but I never felt the need to get on facebook and twitter until recently. I use the twitter app on the iphone 3GS and it seems to work fine.


----------

